# Per Diem DIspatcher Lasll University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Per Diem Dispatcher*
Institution:
*Lasell University*

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/28/2021

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time


This is a per diem role and is not benefit eligible
*Responsibilities*:
The Public Safety Dispatcher will be required to perform the following duties, which include, but are not limited to:

Work a flexible work schedule that includes days, evenings, and/or overnights as required to meet the needs of the Police Department 
Perform a full range of radio and telephone operational duties in the 24-hour facility
Process and prioritize incoming calls for Police, Fire, and EMS assistance
Interpret and give, both verbal and written instructions
Manage CJIS as an alternate (if appropriate)
Perform all other duties as assigned.
*Qualifications*:
Successful candidates for this position should:

Have the ability to react calmly and think rationally in emergency situations
Communicate effectively and carry out complex instructions
Possess excellent verbal and written communication skills, Bilingual skills strongly desired; 
Display prioritization skills, and possess the ability to multi-task and make sound decisions using all available information.
Previous knowledge and experience with basic radio-telephone operations is preferred
Possess the skills necessary to accomplish tasks in a controlled, effective manner while working under stress;
Have the ability to develop and maintain cooperative working relationships with co-workers and customers.
Requirements:

High School Diploma
This position does require forced overtime as needed to ensure proper staffing levels and community safety
Interested candidates should submit a resume, cover letter, and list of three (3) references using the forms below. Application review will begin immediately, and continue until the position is filled.
Lasell is committed to fostering an intellectually enriching and inclusive educational environment. We are dedicated to enhancing our employees' intercultural competence and sensitivity in fulfilling their roles and interacting with students and employees who are broadly diverse with regard to various aspects of identity, such as race, ethnicity, ability status, socioeconomic status, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression, nationality, and religion.
We seek faculty and staff who appreciate the value diversity brings to a campus community and are eager to foster an inclusive environment here at Lasell. Employees who represent the various areas of diversity of our student body are key contributors to our strategic vision.
Lasell University is committed to equal opportunity in every aspect of hiring and employment. Lasell proactively reviews its policies and practices to assure that decisions with respect to every dimension of employment are made without regard to age, color of skin, disability, gender expression and identity, genetic predisposition, marital status, national origin, race, ethnicity, religion, sex, sexual orientation, veteran's status, status as a victim of domestic violence, and all other protected groups and classes under Federal and State Laws and executive orders.









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Lasell University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_5fb8210cbfc0461299be3b14a2f18cb5

Apply through Institution's Website
©


----------

